# Gardening 2022



## Hicky (19 Apr 2022)

What have you either started or are going to start this growing year....?
We have after almost three years now have a plan....granted it's been influenced by a toddler, until the fenced off area is completed the lawn is toast 
A simple planter completely made my son no2 on his own with gladioli and tulips, he’ll paint it I’m sure at some point.
Show the pictures of the progress.....


----------



## Jody (19 Apr 2022)

Making an appearance last week was my first Japanese Maple grown from seed. Be interesting to see what I've got as they never grow true. Looks like it might be a dissectum but the first true leaves are only just immerging. .

Plenty of mini Dafs and Tulips on the patio.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2022)

I spotted five 2" tall shoots in my asparagus bed this morning. This is about three weeks early. The ground must be very warm so I'm going to start outdoor sowing earlier than planned.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Apr 2022)

We have been giving the garden its Spring tidy up over the past few days as it has been cold but sunny. We have a lot of roses and it can be a time consuming job if you let it be. I prune roses with garden shears. It is very quick and works a treat. We get masses of roses. We have a lot of painting to do this year. We are painting the house, shed, carport and fences. The rest of the plants look after themselves as we have an English cottage garden in Denmark.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (20 Apr 2022)

Jody said:


> Making an appearance last week was my first Japanese Maple grown from seed. Be interesting to see what I've got as they never grow true. Looks like it might be a dissectum but the first true leaves are only just immerging. .
> 
> Plenty of mini Dafs and Tulips on the patio.



Growing things from seed you've collected is one of life's great excitements. Well, it is for me!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (20 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I spotted five 2" tall shoots in my asparagus bed this morning. This is about three weeks early. The ground must be very warm so I'm going to start outdoor sowing earlier than planned.



I have one small asparagus shoot showing, which did surprise me as it's very early. I'm not risking any sowing yet though.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (20 Apr 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> We have been giving the garden its Spring tidy up over the past few days as it has been cold but sunny. We have a lot of roses and it can be a time consuming job if you let it be. I prune roses with garden shears. It is very quick and works a treat. We get masses of roses. We have a lot of painting to do this year. We are painting the house, shed, carport and fences. The rest of the plants look after themselves as we have an English cottage garden in Denmark.



I too prune some of my roses that way, with a hedgetrimmer and the harder I prune the more they bounce back. None of this "third bud up from the second leaf" for me.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (20 Apr 2022)

An impulse buy for me last year was a senna corymbosa (I thought it was a bladder senna). It was beautiful for months over the summer, but all my gardening books says it must be kept above 7C (i.e. indoors, or under glass). There was no way I could move the pot indoors, so thought I'd try wrapping it in fleece. I used a double layer and used pipe lagging on the stem. There were several -6C nights last winter and many days of below freezing temps, so I wasn't too hopeful. I took off the lagging and fleece a couple of days go expecting to find a totally dead plant, but, although a load of brown leaves fell off, there's quite a few new shoots showing. 
I still wrap it up at night but I hope I have a display like last year. It was like this from June till October.


----------



## Chief Broom (20 Apr 2022)

Not having a heated greenhouse im depending on hardy annuals to give a splash of colour this year though i will sow some morning glory and nasturtium when it warms up [a lot]. I strewed some cornflower and marigold seed around yesterday and the pesky sparrows were enjoying a dust bath until i gave it a good watering. 
re-rose pruning, i could never take a hedge trimmer to roses  i like to keep roses continually rejuvenated by taking older wood out at the base which encourages new growth-works for me.
pic rose Dublin Bay in my last garden


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Apr 2022)

Last year a customer gave me a couple of plants, I told Lisa they were hydrangeas as she doesn’t like tree Echiums…..


----------



## Hicky (22 Apr 2022)

I chopped my roses back hard this winter as I've had a mare with black spot. I'm heavily feeding them and mulching them hoping they recover. The new growth is looking good.


----------



## Davos87 (22 Apr 2022)

I have lots of cosmos on the go. I find them easy to grow, they look beautiful, do very well in my garden and flower profusely if you deadhead them regularly. I have some parsley, chives and basil in the greenhouse that I have had a go at for the first time and all doing well. I intend to give lots of the basil to family and friends to grow on their windowsills. One question though.....will each single basil seedling currently pricked out into modules grow into a sturdy little plants when I pot them on or will I need to put two or three little plants into a pot to grow on and enable picking?


----------



## KnittyNorah (22 Apr 2022)

Davos87 said:


> will each single basil seedling currently pricked out into modules grow into a sturdy little plants when I pot them on or will I need to put two or three little plants into a pot to grow on and enable picking?


I hate to give this answer, but like so much in gardening, 'it depends' - in this case mainly on the variety/type of basil you've sown ... some branch out beautifully into proper little plants, all by themselves, some need judicious pinching back at the right time, and just grow up and up ...


----------



## Milzy (22 Apr 2022)

I’m after a nice tree I can grow indoors in my orangery room. Any ideas?


----------



## KnittyNorah (22 Apr 2022)

Milzy said:


> I’m after a nice tree I can grow indoors in my orangery room. Any ideas?



Surely it's called an orangery for a reason ...?


----------



## Milzy (23 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Surely it's called an orangery for a reason ...?



lol every orange tree I see for sale is tiny though.


----------



## KnittyNorah (23 Apr 2022)

Milzy said:


> lol every orange tree I see for sale is tiny though.



https://www.crosscommonnursery.co.uk/citrus-and-tropical-fruits/

Other nurseries are available. I think I'd go for a blood orange tree and a Meyer lemon. And a variegated calamondin.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2022)

Beans are starting to like through the soil .


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2022)

Today I've planted out lettuce under a cold frame, potted up sunflowers, Cavolo Nero, purple sprouting, curly kale green and purple. Tomorrow I'm considering sowing lettuce, peas, spinach, chard...........not sure yet.

I've a feeling upping my veg growing could be a wise move.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Apr 2022)

Dont look at the garden..its coming on well.🙂 But look at the 2022 Tour de France course behind it. 😁


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2022)

Beans making good progress


----------



## Hicky (27 Apr 2022)

Well in sunny Rochdale we’re due a 1deg overnight. I’ve moved everything into the centre of the greenhouse and am hoping the dahlias don’t die off. I’ve got a potted Hydrangea that’s looking a little sad already with black tips on its leaves…bugger!
However the gladioli I’ve put in at varied dates seems to be very successful. 
Having cleared many weeds the dwarf rhododendron is looking fab next to the normal sized one….


----------



## nickyboy (28 Apr 2022)

Hicky said:


> Well in sunny Rochdale we’re due a 1deg overnight. I’ve moved everything into the centre of the greenhouse and am hoping the dahlias don’t die off. I’ve got a potted Hydrangea that’s looking a little sad already with black tips on its leaves…bugger!
> However the gladioli I’ve put in at varied dates seems to be very successful.
> Having cleared many weeds the dwarf rhododendron is looking fab next to the normal sized one….



Here in Glossop so similar climate. Every spring our Pieris puts on a great display, only for 9/10 of the time to get blasted by a late frost, resulting in shrivelled, brown new leaves. It always has another go, but it is never as attractive as the first go


----------



## Hicky (28 Apr 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Here in Glossop so similar climate. Every spring our Pieris puts on a great display, only for 9/10 of the time to get blasted by a late frost, resulting in shrivelled, brown new leaves. It always has another go, but it is never as attractive as the first go



We have a mature Pieris in the garden, it's my favourite shrub. We have a similar situation however it is sheltered to a degree. I love the leave colour change.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (30 Apr 2022)

First asparagus of the year. Food miles - about thirty feet.


----------



## Gunk (1 May 2022)




----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> First asparagus of the year. Food miles - about thirty feet.
> 
> View attachment 642487



Yes, I'll be cutting this afternoon for the first time this season. Chicken and asparagus risotto for us tonight. This is the earliest I've cut from this bed which must be 10-12 years old now. Productivity started to decline three years ago so I put in a new bed which I hope will do well this year. I deliberately chose late varieties for this new bed. We will see. 🤔

I


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2022)




----------



## Elybazza61 (1 May 2022)

Been off this past week so much work in the garden(lugging bark and gravel about!)and it's not looking too shabby at the mo;


























Plus a new mini tree fern addition;






Still more plants to get and have been scouring plant nurseries online; in other news most veg looking good and plenty of seeds sown and plants coming on, very quickly running out of room!


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2022)

@Elybazza61 that is a beautiful garden. Congratulations. 👏

May I ask? It looks as though you have a lot packed into quite a small area? Where are you gardening? In the south-west or do you simply have a very good, well protected aspect?


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Elybazza61 that is a beautiful garden. Congratulations. 👏
> 
> May I ask? It looks as though you have a lot packed into quite a small area? Where are you gardening? In the south-west or do you simply have a very good, well protected aspect?


Thanks.

We are in East Cambridgeshire so not the warmest or wettest part of the UK! And the garden is long and relatively narrow behind a 50's ex council house.

It's pretty secluded now as some plants have matured and it's getting a nice microclimate; we only really see frost at the top of the garden where the veg plot is.


----------



## PaulSB (3 May 2022)

The allotment is beginning to take shape quite nicely. Good crops promised for apples, black and red currants, gooseberries. Garlic and shallots are coming on well and should be ready in 8-10 weeks. Greenhouse tomatoes planted up yesterday with Sunspot, Shirley and Supersweet 100. My winter brassicas are coming on in 13cm pots.

The one disappointment is the onion sets. First time I've grown from sets as I usually use grow from seed. Two reasons for trying sets; I wanted an earlier crop to free up space for winter brassicas and it saves planting time at a busy point in the season. The "take" is disappointing and this is directly related to the quality of the sets. I was surprised by the wide range in size of individual sets. Graded these out and the larger have performed far better. Next year I'll buy from somewhere I can check the quality first rather than buying on line. Lesson learned.


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2022)

Runner beans have gone crazy over the last few days , they going out during the day now to harden up.

Put the sticks in last night ready for them .


----------



## Speicher (4 May 2022)

@Elybazza61 

In the photo above the fern, there are plants in three pots. What are they? Something very similar keeps popping up in my garden and I thought they were invasive weeds, but probably not, as you have them in pots.


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> @Elybazza61
> 
> In the photo above the fern, there are plants in three pots. What are they? Something very similar keeps popping up in my garden and I thought they were invasive weeds, but probably not, as you have them in pots.




They are Hostas , we grow them in pots as they get eaten by slugs and snails.

The ones in your garden might be common Plantain as Hostas don't usually just pop up as such, they tend to just grow outwards.


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2022)

I live rurally and like to consider nature where possible. My next door neighbour but one tries to create a rural idyll. My hedgerow bottom first and next his - I think nature is rewarding me.


----------



## Zimbob (8 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> @Elybazza61
> 
> In the photo above the fern, there are plants in three pots. What are they? Something very similar keeps popping up in my garden and I thought they were invasive weeds, but probably not, as you have them in pots.



If they aren't Hostas, could they be Solomons Seal?





They start out as little 'spears' in a very similar way to Hostas, and really spread by themselves. Self-seeding too I believe, as they've appeared in my garden with no input from me 😂


----------



## Speicher (8 May 2022)

Zimbob said:


> If they aren't Hostas, could they be Solomons Seal?
> 
> View attachment 643817
> 
> They start out as little 'spears' in a very similar way to Hostas, and really spread by themselves. Self-seeding too I believe, as they've appeared in my garden with no input from me 😂




I have Soloman's Seal in my garden. As you say they appear as (fast-growing) spears with thin leaves.

The "weed" that I am trying to identify has wider leaves.


----------



## Speicher (8 May 2022)

I have looked up Plantain, and "my" weeds look like Plantain Lily.


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have looked up Plantain, and "my" weeds look like Plantain Lily.



Have you got a photograph? Plantain Lily is another name for Hosta.


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2022)

Elybazza61 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> We are in East Cambridgeshire so not the warmest or wettest part of the UK! And the garden is long and relatively narrow behind a 50's ex council house.
> 
> It's pretty secluded now as some plants have matured and it's getting a nice microclimate; we only really see frost at the top of the garden where the veg plot is.



I love this type of garden and the skill it takes to create. You must be a real plant lover with an excellent plant knowledge.


----------



## JtB (10 May 2022)

Just finished the job I hate the most; cutting the hedges.


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2022)

Interested to see you using a Stihl hedge trimmer. Over the last four years I've bought the chainsaw, leaf blower and yesterday the strimmer from the cordless range with interchangeable battery. It is fantastic kit.


----------



## JtB (11 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Interested to see you using a Stihl hedge trimmer. Over the last four years I've bought the chainsaw, leaf blower and yesterday the strimmer from the cordless range with interchangeable battery. It is fantastic kit.



Indeed it’s fantastic kit, well worth the upfront investment and the time spent keeping it in good running order. My kit however does require good upper body strength and a strong lower back, neither of which I have which is the reason why I hate cutting my hedges.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 May 2022)

@PaulSB @JtB 

I have the Stihl battery tools and I love them.
N noise, no fumes and all my customers have a power source I can access!

I bought a chainsaw, a combi with brushcutter hedge trimmer and chainsaw on a stick plus the 1 metre extension bar, a rotary mower and a blower.

The blower really drains the battery, but I knew that.

One massive advantage is that I can start using a machine very early and not annoy everyone!


----------



## dave r (16 May 2022)

I've a small money plant on the kitchen windowsill, a few weeks ago I noticed it had dropped a leaf, this morning I noticed its growing a new plant from the dropped leaf.


----------



## JtB (16 May 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> @PaulSB @JtB
> 
> I have the Stihl battery tools and I love them.
> N noise, no fumes and all my customers have a power source I can access!
> ...



Yes, the petrol engine is rather noisy and smelly. Also, I shouldn’t really be using petrol tools as apparently they can interfere with pacemakers, but I’ve not experienced any issues (so far).


----------



## Roseland triker (16 May 2022)

JtB said:


> Yes, the petrol engine is rather noisy and smelly. Also, I shouldn’t really be using petrol tools as apparently they can interfere with pacemakers, but I’ve not experienced any issues (so far).


Your better off with a petrol over a battery mower. The possibility of electric shock from the battery powered machines would be fatal for a pacemaker fitted individual.


----------



## PaulSB (17 May 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> @PaulSB @JtB
> 
> I have the Stihl battery tools and I love them.
> N noise, no fumes and all my customers have a power source I can access!
> ...



I find the blower literally does give the offered 20 minutes run time which is not long enough to clear my allotment in autumn/winter in one go. I can't justify a second battery but with a larger garden or allotment would want one.

The chainsaw easily lasts for a morning's logging, splitting and stacking. Recharge at lunchtime and ready for the afternoon. I've yet to encounter a girth it won't cut provided one works carefully. The strimmer easily handles the garden and allotment. The instant on/off for any battery tool is a big safety benefit.

At the local dealership I noticed there is now a mower. I don't need a new one but I'll consider this when I do. My one question is if it would be robust enough? I have grass rather than a lawn!!!! 😃


----------



## Dave 123 (17 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I find the blower literally does give the offered 20 minutes run time which is not long enough to clear my allotment in autumn/winter in one go. I can't justify a second battery but with a larger garden or allotment would want one.
> 
> The chainsaw easily lasts for a morning's logging, splitting and stacking. Recharge at lunchtime and ready for the afternoon. I've yet to encounter a girth it won't cut provided one works carefully. The strimmer easily handles the garden and allotment. The instant on/off for any battery tool is a big safety benefit.
> 
> At the local dealership I noticed there is now a mower. I don't need a new one but I'll consider this when I do. My one question is if it would be robust enough? I have grass rather than a lawn!!!! 😃



Batteries- I have the 200 & 300.

The mower is fantastic. It’s very quiet, I can listen to a podcast when mowing. The adjustment is simple, a squeeze handle adjustment up and down. Above the battery compartment is a compartment for a spare. On the 300 battery I can mow for about an hour and a half.
The grass box opens like a hinged clam shell.

I’ve used all sorts of mowers in my time and this is as good quality wise as the best petrol ones I’ve used.

Another point I didn’t make was not carrying/mixing fuel-👍🏻


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2022)

Our fruit plants are all bearing fruit just a race waiting to happen to see who or what gets them first when they rippen up a bit more.


----------



## Electric_Andy (16 Jun 2022)

Not got any pics I'm afraid, but I bought a wire wheel attachment for my strimmer, it's about 6 inches wide. I was sceptical at first, as I thought it would just be a spinning leg-cutter. But I did all the edging stones on my partner's lawn at the weekend and it looks fabulous. Nice to use as well once you get the angle right.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2022)

First runner bean of 2022 it's got a while before it gets eaten


----------



## dan_bo (20 Jul 2022)

July....


----------



## jowwy (20 Jul 2022)

My tomatoes coming on well


----------



## Sharky (24 Jul 2022)

Keep getting emails from the water board to conserve water, so have stopped using the hose to water the garden. Grass has gone yellow, but I'm sure it will survive, but some of the pot plants look distressed. 

Have started throwing waste water from the kitchen bowl over the plants. Is this a good idea? Sometimes the water is a little soapy from washing up. Will it harm the plants?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2022)

@Sharky it's a very good idea and shouldn't cause a problem. My one piece of advice would be to pour the water directly on to the compost surface and avoid contact with the foliage.

Foliage contact won't be a problem but you could get a build up of detergent etc. which might be visually unappealing and I suppose could be a long-term issue.


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2022)

Sharky said:


> Keep getting emails from the water board to conserve water, so have stopped using the hose to water the garden. Grass has gone yellow, but I'm sure it will survive, but some of the pot plants look distressed.
> 
> Have started throwing waste water from the kitchen bowl over the plants. Is this a good idea? Sometimes the water is a little soapy from washing up. Will it harm the plants?



Or you can get a Water Butt and a Watering Can, once its rained you can start using rain water till the Butt runs dry, the grass will come back, mine already is.


----------



## Sharky (24 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Or you can get a Water Butt and a Watering Can, once its rained you can start using rain water till the Butt runs dry, the grass will come back, mine already is.



We also use the trained grandson method as well.


----------



## jowwy (24 Jul 2022)

Gardens got a good soaking over the last two days……….plenty of water to fill our resouviors too


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2022)

Sharky said:


> Keep getting emails from the water board to conserve water, so have stopped using the hose to water the garden. Grass has gone yellow, but I'm sure it will survive, but some of the pot plants look distressed.
> 
> Have started throwing waste water from the kitchen bowl over the plants. Is this a good idea? Sometimes the water is a little soapy from washing up. Will it harm the plants?



I've taken to putting the plug in the bath while having a shower and using the collected water on the lavendar bushes & fuschias in the garden. They've not died yet...


----------



## Poacher (25 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> My tomatoes coming on well
> 
> View attachment 653584
> 
> ...



Looks like a good crop there, and you're more disciplined about removing side shoots than I am! Genovese basil is an ideal intercrop with tomatoes; we also grow Thai basil in between aubergines. Our outside Gardener's Delight toms started to ripen before the greenhouse ones, but now both are productive. Here's the first Pink Brandywine from the greenhouse, starting to rot, so destined for sauce!






Aubergines carrying a large crop, so will soon be eating these rather than buying them!


----------



## jowwy (25 Jul 2022)

Poacher said:


> Looks like a good crop there, and you're more disciplined about removing side shoots than I am! Genovese basil is an ideal intercrop with tomatoes; we also grow Thai basil in between aubergines. Our outside Gardener's Delight toms started to ripen before the greenhouse ones, but now both are productive. Here's the first Pink Brandywine from the greenhouse, starting to rot, so destined for sauce!
> 
> View attachment 654314
> 
> ...



not a fan of aubergines...but that crop looks a good un fair play


----------



## dan_bo (5 Aug 2022)

August


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Aug 2022)

I started about a month late with chillies this year but they're starting to produce well now and they should even accelerate if we get sunny days. Left to right:
Bird's-eye, scotch bonnet, cayenne, fuego, and Hungarian hot wax. The fuego are the hottest on the taste test so far, surprisingly. 🔥 
The scotch bonnet are not as hot as I'd expected.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Aug 2022)

It's courgette surprise season!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Aug 2022)

We've been picking outdoor tomatoes for a few weeks now, absolute bumper crop, our lass has proper green fingers.

Also had a greenhouse put up a couple of weeks ago, so our lass is filling that with seedlings already.


----------



## Red17 (27 Aug 2022)

Lost all our sweetcorn again. Despite chickenwire all round and net over the top we found it had been trashed again. All plants knocked over and all cobs destroyed, same as last year.

Not sure if its foxes or badgers as both have been seen on the allotment but really love home grown sweetcorn.


----------



## annedonnelly (28 Aug 2022)

I might be getting an allotment 
I've been on the waiting list for about a year and I had a call from the council the other day asking if I am still interested. So I'm going to view it on Tuesday.
I've since heard that the site is having a blitz on people who've neglected their plots so I'm expecting it to be well overgrown!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (28 Aug 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> I might be getting an allotment
> I've been on the waiting list for about a year and I had a call from the council the other day asking if I am still interested. So I'm going to view it on Tuesday.
> I've since heard that the site is having a blitz on people who've neglected their plots so I'm expecting it to be well overgrown!



Yes expect the worse, you might then have a pleasant surprise. Take it on, you won't regret it. Don't try getting it all ship shape in one go, cover up part with cardboard or similar and work the remaining bit, that way it won't seem as daunting. Now is a good time to take one on as you have all winter to work on it. 
The Allotment Handbook by Alan Buckingham (try The Works, often discounted in there) is very good to have.


----------



## Poacher (28 Aug 2022)

Red17 said:


> Lost all our sweetcorn again. Despite chickenwire all round and net over the top we found it had been trashed again. All plants knocked over and all cobs destroyed, same as last year.
> 
> Not sure if its foxes or badgers as both have been seen on the allotment but really love home grown sweetcorn.



Why I don't grow sweetcorn; cubbies on patrol last night. If they take a liking to heritage tomatoes I'll have a real problem!


----------



## annedonnelly (31 Aug 2022)

Well I was right in thinking it might be a bit overgrown.





I chose the smallest of the three plots on offer, but more for the location than the size - I won't have to walk through someone else's plot to get to mine.

I think there may be some structure under the vegetation - perhaps the wooden edges of beds. We'll see when I get to grips with it.


----------



## Sharky (2 Sep 2022)

There is something green beginning to infest my beautiful golden yellow lawn, which didn't need any maintenance.

Should I be worried or just cut it down?


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2022)

Sharky said:


> There is something green beginning to infest my beautiful golden yellow lawn, which didn't need any maintenance.
> 
> Should I be worried or just cut it down?



Mine is yellow in the middle and green round the edges.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Sep 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Well I was right in thinking it might be a bit overgrown.
> View attachment 659426
> 
> 
> ...



The plot beside mine has come up for grabs and looked similar. I've been over it with a paraffin flame gun twice and it now looks much more presentable. Someone is looking at it tomorrow. 
Take it a bit at a time and you'll get there. I see you've got horsetail (every allotment has), learn to live with it, you won't eradicate it. I dig bits up where I don't want it and drown them to make a liquid feed.


----------



## annedonnelly (2 Sep 2022)

Been dragging rubbish out from under the vegetation this afternoon.












At least now there's less chance of me tripping up and breaking my neck!
Oh, and met a couple of the neighbours who are also new (and are cyclists!)


----------



## Red17 (7 Sep 2022)

This year's squash harvest. Bit smaller than usual, but should last a while


----------



## Poacher (18 Sep 2022)

First Guernsey Lily (_Nerine sarniensis_) of the year. Could be up to a dozen more flower spikes still to come, in one fairly small pot.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (20 Sep 2022)

This year has been a super year for sweet corn (I grew " Lark" an F1 hybrid) which I'll certainly grow next year, it's very sweet and only needs warming up, if that. 
Plums, apples and blackberries also top notch. 
Broad beans didn't crop too well, which is a shame as I love them.


----------



## Hicky (20 Oct 2022)

If you’re after some roses to plant for the winter, Parkside nursery have a sale on atm(you have to visit(5 min from the A556 M6 junction)). 
We visited on Sunday and picked up a number of them for £5 a pop. Hopefully they’re as successful as our crop this year for cut flowers for the house.


----------



## Red17 (30 Nov 2022)

Waited 2 years but about to harvest our first lemons


----------

